

Ask: How often do you work on weekends for your startup/company job? - atarian

I'm working right now to finish a task before an upcoming presentation. Not too happy about it because I don't get paid overtime and I know I'm low on the salary payscale. So I wanted to see how other HN readers were doing.
======
rex_gsd
Working weekends for your own startup is definitely different than weekends
for 'the man'.

When I was writing the software for my first startup I never really felt any
resentment for working on weekends as it was a project I really enjoyed; I
worked on it as much as I could and fit breaks in whenever I felt tired.

------
edsiper2
some items to think about:

\- who said that the presentation will be ready before the weekend ?

\- did your manager was aware about this situation before it happen ?,

\- are you gonna get some compensation day because you worked overtime or is
expected that you continue working as nothing happened ?

Notes:

\------

\- If you knew before join this company that they do not pay overtime hours..
you cannot complain.

\- If they are paying the right amount you cannot complain.

Suggestions:

\------------

\- If you are not happy with your daily work, consider to move on to a
different place where you will be fully motivated about what you do.

\- If you are not happy with your current salary, consider to move on to a
different place where they value you as _you expect_.

Bonus track: watch this wonderful presentation of Tom Preston Werner (GitHub).
You will find your own answers:

    
    
         http://vimeo.com/32646756

